# Car always defaults to phone vs slacker streaming



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

Almost every time I put my car in Park I’m listening to Slacker radio streaming. When I get back to the car, the car audio panel shows my phone’s name and is basically waiting for me to play something to it via Bluetooth. It used to pick back up with streaming but not anymore. 

Is there a way to make the car default to the streaming? Or at least default to what I was last doing instead of jumping to the iPhone?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ncsmith4 said:


> Almost every time I put my car in Park I'm listening to Slacker radio streaming. When I get back to the car, the car audio panel shows my phone's name and is basically waiting for me to play something to it via Bluetooth. It used to pick back up with streaming but not anymore.
> 
> Is there a way to make the car default to the streaming? Or at least default to what I was last doing instead of jumping to the iPhone?


One thing I have noticed ...

If I listen to music on the phone and then switch to Streaming but tap a station rather then Streaming first, the car will go back to Phone next time I get in. However, if I tap Streaming then pick a station, it will remember that for next time.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

so far with mine, it always stays with the last source played (currently on 44.2 but have had the same experience back to 36.2). 
Additionally, if my phone is playing audio when walking up to the car, when I open a door, it will continue Slacker (or whatever it was last playing) AND pause my phone's audio.


----------



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> One thing I have noticed ...
> 
> If I listen to music on the phone and then switch to Streaming but tap a station rather then Streaming first, the car will go back to Phone next time I get in. However, if I tap Streaming then pick a station, it will remember that for next time.


I'll give it a try!


----------



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

SoFlaModel3!!! Thanks for the tip. It works just like you suggested.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ncsmith4 said:


> SoFlaModel3!!! Thanks for the tip. It works just like you suggested.


I'm glad to hear it!

Strange right? If you pick a station, there should be logic to switch the Source.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

in my car sometimes the car would default to FM radio, it seems to have self corrected with one of the software updates


----------

